# i wear my heart ...



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow! Stunning and unique! It looks absolutely amazing!

--Q


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I totally love the Poodle! AWESOME!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Love your ink, it's very cool.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I LOVE IT! 

I SO want a poodle tattoo...but am scared to death of the pain! I'm a big baby! LOL


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

She did an amazing job! Very pretty. And it really looks like Temperance!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Wonderful work. But don't you have four other dogs? :wink:


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

LOL! 

yes, i do ... i have them represented on my other arm in a white celtic stylized dog. 

:aetsch:


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I love how the hair looks on tattoo Temperance!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautifully done!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

faerie said:


> LOL!
> 
> yes, i do ... i have them represented on my other arm in a white celtic stylized dog.
> 
> :aetsch:


OK ...it's show and tell time ... hint, hint :wink:.

Your tatoo artist/friend has some real talent.

Temperance is lucky to have such a cool and dedicated mom.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

WOW - very cool tattoo. How long did that take to do? I always wanted a tattoo, but am a chicken too. Very talented tattoo artist, that definitely looks like Temperance. Does the woman look like you too (blond hair/blue eyes)?


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks everyone.
this tattoo took about 6 hours in 2 sittings.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm not a tattoo fan, but that artwork is STUNNING! I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, amazing work!!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Did she use a picture of Temperance? Very nice!


----------



## Nawal (Mar 3, 2012)

That's so...I am trying to look for a nicer word but...badass!!

I love it!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

petitpie said:


> Did she use a picture of Temperance? Very nice!


she has met temperance in real life and is my friend on facebook so has seen pics of her. she also had some other pics she pulled off the internet of lighter dogs so she could study the face. i love the stylized poodle vs. a more realistic poodle tattoo. 
and the lady is amazing (and no, i don't think i look like her!)


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

very very cool and beautifully done... I didn't know/realize how popular "dog portrait tattoos" were until recently on a site i just joined... yours is definitely one of a kind! I've mostly seen pugs/french bulldogs/bulldogs/etc, this is the first poodle  (Dog Tattoos)


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome ink. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Wow! Its beautiful. I wish I am brave like that. I'm so scare of needle.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm not scared of tattoo needles, but if i have to have my blood drawn i want to cry. LOL!

someone asked if i looked like that woman in the tattoo and no ... not at all. this is what i look like.


My Girly and me by faerie made, on Flickr


----------

